# Anyone have a Kaufman trailer?



## IMAGE

I'm looking for a new trailer with a 14k rating. This Kaufman Tilt Gooseneck  looks like a pretty good deal and has a 15k rating. Anyone have any experience with them?

Also, the 8k axle upgrade increases the gvw to 16.5k and has 17.5" tires. I've never had a 17.5" tire, but I've heard the life span on them is great, any truth to that?


----------



## Camden

No experience with Kaufman but what's a trailer like that run?


----------



## IMAGE

$4890 with the LED light package. And another $400 for shipping to me.

The same trailer, with a but with a bumper hitch instead of the gooseneck is $4290 + shipping.


----------



## blk90s13

I almost got into car hauling business 3 years ago and I heard nothing but the best about them most of guys using 3-4 wedge car hauler trailers are using them and they all over the interstate all day long


I never got into the business but was gonna buy a Kaufman


----------



## IMAGE

Cool that's good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## Mackman

Look into PJs. A buddy of mine has one. a great trailer.

Sorry but i dont know jack about Kaufmans. But i do see alot of their car trailers on the road like blk90 said.

http://www.pjtrailers.com/trailers.cfm


----------



## IMAGE

Mackman;1282516 said:


> Look into PJs. A buddy of mine has one. a great trailer.
> 
> Sorry but i dont know jack about Kaufmans. But i do see alot of their car trailers on the road like blk90 said.
> 
> http://www.pjtrailers.com/trailers.cfm


Yeah I was originally planning on PJ. Sparks Trailers is the largest PJ dealer in the country, and they are based only 20 minutes from my parents place. AND I've been friends with one of thier salesmen since we were kids and neighbors... NO DICE. They won't budge on prices, yes they are good prices for PJ, but they are $12-$1500 more then the comparable Kaufman I'm interested in.

I'm gonna give it one or two more wks of watching craigslist for a superdeal on an almost new used one., then I will give them one last chance before I buy, but I just don't get the feeling they will get even close in price.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

ive owned a split deck Kaufmann brand new since 06. pretty similiar to what your getting, only bumper pull

i would buy another one any day...

complaints are the wiring was all scotch locked together, breeding long term problems. ive since replaced that. 
second, the pins for the tilt were lost constantly, i we have lost 15 of them. we have since welded them to the trailer so we dont leave them. 
we also bent the thing when my employee drove the skidloader off without pulling pins, 

except for the lights all user error, lights i believe you can get a sealed harness. 
i have traditional lights(not LED) and they are still the original, except for the markers we broke. 

all in all, good buy, good people

i would buy again

Nate


----------



## PTSolutions

I dont, but Dirtman on lawnsite recently bought a 25T kaufman tandem duallly to pull behind their KW tandem dump. It looks like a really good trailer and he has had no complaints.

I have an appalachian bumper pull deckover with the tandem axles and the 17.5 tires and so far they are great. can hold a ton of weight. mines a 19K gvwr.


----------



## IMAGE

Mdwstsnow512;1282540 said:


> ive owned a split deck Kaufmann brand new since 06. pretty similiar to what your getting, only bumper pull
> 
> i would buy another one any day...
> 
> complaints are the wiring was all scotch locked together, breeding long term problems. ive since replaced that.
> second, the pins for the tilt were lost constantly, i we have lost 15 of them. we have since welded them to the trailer so we dont leave them.
> we also bent the thing when my employee drove the skidloader off without pulling pins,
> 
> except for the lights all user error, lights i believe you can get a sealed harness.
> i have traditional lights(not LED) and they are still the original, except for the markers we broke.
> 
> all in all, good buy, good people
> 
> i would buy again
> 
> Nate


Thanks Nate, thats great input. Do you think the pins would bend if something heavy was hauled that had all the weight on the tilting part of the deck?

I don't know if they offered it then, but now they offer a 'deluxe' with a sealed wiring harness and LED lights, I'll be checking that box now for sure. Thanks for the info on scotch locks, man those things are junk.


----------



## IMAGE

ProTouchGrounds;1282563 said:


> I dont, but Dirtman on lawnsite recently bought a 25T kaufman tandem duallly to pull behind their KW tandem dump. It looks like a really good trailer and he has had no complaints.
> 
> I have an appalachian bumper pull deckover with the tandem axles and the 17.5 tires and so far they are great. can hold a ton of weight. mines a 19K gvwr.


Good to hear. I've been debating on the 17.5 upgrade, just wasnt sure if the salesman telling me how great they are was just a sales pitch or not.

How's your summer starting off? Still thinking about a blower for next winter?


----------



## redneck farmer

I've got a 2004 14000# Kaufman gooseneck deckover that I bought almost new. I've haled loads on it which were at or over the rating on the trailer and it has been great. Pulls nice, I've had no complaints, I would not hesitate to buy another one. I almost upgraded to a 10ton gooseneck last year and was going to go Kaufman again as the priced were half of PJ and some other brands. Tha paint generally isnt as good as some of the other brands, but if you are paying half the price later on your can justify getting another paint job.


----------



## magnum1

IMAGE;1282314 said:


> I'm looking for a new trailer with a 14k rating. This Kaufman Tilt Gooseneck  looks like a pretty good deal and has a 15k rating. Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> Also, the 8k axle upgrade increases the gvw to 16.5k and has 17.5" tires. I've never had a 17.5" tire, but I've heard the life span on them is great, any truth to that?


I run 14,000 lb rated goosenecks: 2009 PJ, 2008 Kaufman and 1993 Titan all 24' units w/dovetails,The PJ unit is the newest and the most problematic( wiring issue's, replaced one axle within the first 6 mo., crappy paint job started rusting the 2nd mo.) The Kaufman unit had wiring issue,s on rear tail lights the first year and light duty brakes. The oldest and most reliable unit is the Titan trailer it has approx 1 million mi. on it since 1993 and
I trust it with transporting my skid steers back and forth from Idaho to North Dakota at least once month, The kaufman I keep within 300 mi. raduis and the PJ unit is used for
local light duty hauling only. I don't mean to sound so negative about PJ trailers but I use all these units daily and this has been the problems I've had with these units. I have each unit serviced each month if it needs it or not.


----------



## jkiser96

I bought a Kauffman trailer 2 years ago with the split deck. I love the trailer & how it pulls my 9000# mini excavator. I had to replace an axle this winter but that was from hitting a famous Indiana chuckhole. I was cussing them when I found that they welded the u-bolt nuts on, but I got over that pretty quick. I would buy another in a heartbeat. I drovedown & picked it up & my salesman had it ready when he said he would & they went over everything with me before I pulled off the lot. I would have to say that for the money, there is no way that you can go wrong with one.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

IMAGE;1282582 said:


> Thanks Nate, thats great input. Do you think the pins would bend if something heavy was hauled that had all the weight on the tilting part of the deck?
> 
> I don't know if they offered it then, but now they offer a 'deluxe' with a sealed wiring harness and LED lights, I'll be checking that box now for sure. Thanks for the info on scotch locks, man those things are junk.


No, the way its designed the pins dont carry any weight, just retain the tilt. that is unless you drive off the back with the pins in, then all the weight goes on them.

i have put 20-25k on my 14k trailer with no issues, i wouldnt recommend it though.

you cant put a bunch of weight behind the axles, as i have been in fear of it bending there. plus it wont tilt.

X2 on the welded ubolts, i forgot about that, but it only came into play one time. this winter. a torch and 12 in new ubolts and no big deal.

thanks
Nate


----------



## xc23

Image , I am looking at a kuffman 14K 20" landscape style for my skid steer. just came to this forum to ask if any one had one. Iv done a lot of home work on trailers and found apples to apples kuffmen seem the best . I am going to be watching this post for more info . Post when you get yours about your experience and how you like the trailer.


----------

